# First night check list and advice



## Billy-takes-time-out (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello to anyone who reads this......I have finally found out how to list a new topic!!!!

I have had a couple of camper vans in the past and now we have two children decided to invest in a Autotrail Apache 700 to get some freedom back into our lives :lol: 

At the tender age of 35 (my wife is even younger) I have had no end of mickey taking at work about the purchase, to the point that work have offered to have a tracker fitted so that THEY can avoid the traffic jams behind us when we trek to Woolacombe (from the Windsor area) - something we hope to do on many an occasion for the surf! Of course being a polite young gentleman I have told them i have found 'enlightenment' early!

So for wittering.....what I would like is some help on what to pack for the very first time we use 'patch' (our MH) - something like the 'Winterisation checklist' that is listed on the site. I am sure that we will quickly gain experience in this area - especially when we have forgotten basic like loo roll! Is there a book or web link any one can recommend on the subject?

I wait with baited breath for a response to this question....PS I am a forum virgin, so please go easy on me if I have not followed the right decoram on postings


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Billy 

Firstly you must explain to your work mates that it is caravans that have traffic jams behind then NOT motorhomes. They are probably just jealous of you anyway :lol: :lol: 

In addition to the obvious clothing, food, drink loo rolls etc, I don't forget your electric cable, water hose, levelling ramps. 

I also carry tow rope, basic tool kit, multimeter, spare fuses & bulbs, jump leads and lots of hoselock tap connectors. 

Hope you enjoy your "enlightenment" 

Trevor 

p.s. you will have to rename your van as ours is called 'patch' :?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Hi Billy
> Firstly you must explain to your work mates that it is caravans that have traffic jams behind then NOT motorhomes. :?


You've obviously not been behind my van then, I get overtaken by caravans 8O


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Billy .. welcome to MHFs ..  

I agree with Trevor.. it's jealousy , I suffered the same jibes when I first started.. look who's laughing now :lol: :lol: 
What to take..hmm .. can't add much to the previous list but don't forget your "toys" , a sense of humour and the "flexible friend" :wink:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Welcome,
I always find it useful to kit the van out with a seperate set of most things in everday use, ie crockery, knives etc as well as sleeping kit (whatever you prefer Bags or Quilt) and then if you want to go anywhere at short notice, bung in some clothes and go! (you wont forget as well)
We keep seperate towels, toothpaste/brushes/shower gel/bog rolls, soap/sponge/flannels, not forgetting the toilet emptying requirements ie Blue. Even keep seperate jackets and shoes as well as wellies, emergency supply of food (tinned) in case you get stuck, its amazing what you can get in that range today. 
Im sure there are more i have forgotten but you get the drift anyhow. Safe and happy travelling, you wont regret it.
Malc


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

hi dont forget the tin opener and corkscrew  [/b]


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Billy and family.

This might be useful:

http://tinyurl.co.uk/p54m

It's a real " all but the kitchen sink" list but you can use it to help you decide what you want.

We started off with 2 lists of everything we had -winter and summer lists, but have gone downhill since then. touch wood we've never forgotten anything vital. The last time we did that was when we were caravanner and forgot all the bed clothes.

Malc is right about keeping as much as you can in the van. Not only do you not forget things that way but it also becomes much less of a chore to organise a weekend away so you tend to use the van more.

We keep a small notebook handy to write anything we think would be useful -or anything that is never used -in.

G


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Billy-takes-time-out. For myself I have my van packed to go at a moments notice so have everything except perishable food in the van from spring to about October. Wish wife would do the same! The link by Grizzly seems a good place to start but you will quickly find your own level and will decide on what you need to make your life complete. You have the van it is only a matter of refining to suit your needs. enjoy the experience and safe travelling.
Ian


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, billy. Just make a list of everything you think you'll need, but include the most obvious things. Your morning wont start so well if you've forgotten things like mugs  etc.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

All good advice but please remember you are supposed to be getting away from it all - so don't take it all with you  see This Link for some on ideas what not to take.

By the way before we had a list I forgot cutlery, plates, mugs my socks and my wife's spare shoes but we got by and apart from the first meal which degenerated into a visit to the chippy had a wonderful time.

Regards Frank


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Dont forget the medicinal Jack Daniels, just in case

Putties


----------



## Billy-takes-time-out (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the great advice, I have had my pickup delayed until Wednesday  but have planned our 'first night away' for Friday. Wish us luck..........


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good luck to you all; hope Wednesday goes smoothly and you have a brilliant weekend. 

Stay away from Poundshops and caravan accessory stores as there is always something you could find a use for !

G


----------

